# Finally...a Hello!



## pak-40 (May 20, 2007)

I have been into exotic pets for quite a while. I have bred Chameleons, geckos, and salamanders. I have always been fascinated with mantids but had never kept them as a pet. I have a 3 year old daughter that is absolutely FASCINATED with insects. I believe childeren begin thier lifes work at an early age so I'm facilitating her love of insects as much as I can. You never know, she may be the entomologist who finds the cure for cancer from some ant in a rainforest some day!!! For her 3rd bithday in February...and after much research on my part...I bought her some preying mantids as pets. I started off with some L2 Chinese and some Budwings. Once I started researching them, I became more and more interested in them myself. I am now absolutely hooked! They are by far some of the neatest pets I have ever had. They are fascinating to watch. I absolutely enjoy watching them hunt their food and overpower large prey. We should all be thankful that mantids don't grow 3 feet long. We would all be screwed!!!! I have some stunning orchids (THANKS YEN!!)I hope to breed soon, ghosts, Asian Giants, Budwings,Chinese, and some variety of Stagomantis.

Anyway, this board has been most helpful and I frequent it almost every day. I thought is was time I stopped being a "lurker" and finally introduced myself. This is a GREAT hobby and I have no doubt I will be a "mantis keeper" for life now.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 20, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ian (May 20, 2007)

About time to  

See you around mate.


----------



## OGIGA (May 20, 2007)

Welcome! Hope you stick around.


----------



## robo mantis (May 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 25, 2007)

:shock: Oh a "lurker" were you! well welcome and glad to have you comein on in!!!


----------

